# One more grain--Spoof on the realities of Gluten Free cooking



## Mucho Bocho (Nov 17, 2015)

Its a little long and I honestly didn't watch it in its entirety but something tell me it will make a few KKF's smile.

[video=youtube;k9QbC41oQRo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k9QbC41oQRo[/video]


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Nov 17, 2015)

Kinda stretches it to the Nth degree, but funny at any rate.

I avoid gluten and all prepackaged foods but will have things like seeds, nuts, legumes animal proteins and fruits/vegetables. I'll eat oats which I believe are gluten free but contamination with other crops can be common. Do a lot of sprouting and fermenting too.

Not sure where that puts me in terms of a "diet" as it probably wouldn't be considered paleo but I find it works for me.

PS I watched the entire thing :whistling:


----------



## spoiledbroth (Nov 18, 2015)

Yep. I definitely wouldn't if I didn't have to. Which I don't, thank god.


----------



## Newbflat (Nov 19, 2015)

I'm sure this will offend someone but what the hell... 
[video=youtube_share;Oht9AEq1798]http://youtu.be/Oht9AEq1798[/video]

Bill


----------



## toddnmd (Nov 19, 2015)

Those were both awesome. (And people should watch "One More Grain" to the end.)


----------



## Adirondack (Nov 19, 2015)

toddnmd said:


> Those were both awesome. (And people should watch "One More Grain" to the end.)



Yeah, even some of the credits are funny.


----------



## Zwiefel (Nov 19, 2015)

tjangula said:


> I'll eat oats which I believe are gluten free but contamination with other crops can be common.



Interesting....but vague 

Are you saying that oats are cross-pollinating with other crops? and that causes the profile of the proteins it grows to change and introduce gluten?


----------



## deltaplex (Nov 19, 2015)

I believe it's because it's very hard to find oats not processed in a facility that also processes wheat.



Zwiefel said:


> Interesting....but vague
> 
> Are you saying that oats are cross-pollinating with other crops? and that causes the profile of the proteins it grows to change and introduce gluten?


----------



## Zwiefel (Nov 19, 2015)

deltaplex said:


> I believe it's because it's very hard to find oats not processed in a facility that also processes wheat.



That makes a great deal more sense. 
Thanks.


----------



## Bill13 (Nov 19, 2015)

Both were laugh out loud funny.

Two of my sisters and one brother have Celiac Disease. The fad of being gluten intolerant has been good and bad. The good, more gluten free products in the stores, the bad people who don't know them assume their gluten free requests are not because of a real medical need. They also suffer to various degrees. My brother can drink gluten free beer, not my sisters.

It's a PITA on the rare occasions we go out, for both the restaurant and them. Sushi and Mexican (usually) are safe. The GF bread, cookies they make at home might as well be cardboard.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Nov 19, 2015)

Actually Bob's Redmill built a new facility a few years ago that is used to process gluten free products. 

Bill to your point, gluten effects people's body differently than others but Celiac is no joke. 

My GF is GF, so I use rice flour, corn starch, arrow root to thicken things. In fact, Bob's RM has a gluten free flour that will form a very nice roux. I'm like Tanner, and eat a mostly GF diet, but consuming some bread (especially sandwiches) and fried foods are my Achilles heel.


----------

